# My News Year Day Buckling!! Hooray & Happy New Year!



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So excited to introduce our new buckling "Bachelor Party"
He is out of the fabulous GCH Buttin'Heads Wedding Proposal, who is a Wedding Song daughter and a SUPER HEAVY milker and the daddy is a gorgeous little guy, Alethia CTO Just Dew It, out of SGCH Algedi Farm Honey Dew EEEE91 and a Rosasharn Haiku son!! Whoooo-hooo! Honey Dew is another SUPER HEAVY milker, so this little buckling should bring in some incredible milking ability!! Not to mention gorgeous, show stopping kids!!
Here's the farms website http://alethiahomestead.weebly.com/sr-does.html to view pics of his mom, dad, & grandma Honey Dew... I'm SO excited!!!!!!


----------



## BarTRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats!! He's a cutie!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a doll!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness he's adorable


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Thankyou so much! Cannot wait for NEXT breeding season!!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

wow he is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, congrats! That farm has some AMAZING animals! The wait to see the offspring of new additions is always the longest wait ever!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! Nice lines! He's adorable! Congrats!


----------

